# Bethesda: Fallout-Entwickler veröffentlichen eigenen Launcher



## Gast1669461003 (2. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bethesda: Fallout-Entwickler veröffentlichen eigenen Launcher* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bethesda: Fallout-Entwickler veröffentlichen eigenen Launcher


----------



## Odin333 (2. Mai 2016)

Langsam reicht es mit diesen Drecksteilen. 
Scheinbar gehört es bei den Publishern mittlerweile tatsächlich zum guten Ton, sich wie Wi**er aufzuführen.


----------



## TheSinner (2. Mai 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Langsam reicht es mit diesen Drecksteilen.
> Scheinbar gehört es bei den Publishern mittlerweile tatsächlich zum guten Ton, sich wie Wi**er aufzuführen.



Dein Kommentar disqualifiziert dich leider ziemlich bezüglich "guter Ton". 
Nicht dass mich das stören würde, aber du weisst ja.. Glashaus.. Steine.. Scherben und so.

Ich persönlich installier mir diese ganzen Clients auch nicht, es sei denn ich werde ausdrücklich dazu genötigt. Dann aber kann die betreffende Firma sich auch gleich sicher sein, dass ich keinerlei Inhalte und auch keinen Titel über ihren Store kaufe (meine Geldbörse bestimmt schließlich mit über den Erfolg). 

Es gibt für mich genau eine Plattform über die ich gerne alles zusammenkarre und das ist, surprise surprise, Steam. Origin ist gerade noch so "ok", aber auch dort erwerb ich keine Inhalte aus besagtem Grund, ich aktiviere lediglich was ich dort aktivieren muss oder was für dort / dort direkt verschenkt wird und mich reizt. Ergo keinerlei Einnahmen durch mich direkt dort, einzig in Steam.

Das ist halt genau so wie ich Werbepopups deaktiviere auf Websites wo sie mich nerven oder von denen ich nicht zwangsläufig ein Fan bin, wozu das unterstützen .


----------



## MichaelG (2. Mai 2016)

Die nächste Aufsplittung. Langsam wird die Zahl der Launcher nervig.


----------



## solidus246 (2. Mai 2016)

Warum man allein für den PC nicht den Steam Workshop nutzt will sich mir nicht erschließen. Zu hohe Kosten seitens Valve ? Wer weiß. Mit Skyrim aber funktioniert dies doch reibungslos. Abonnieren, fertig. Schade. Hoffe nur, dass das Tool von Bethesda nicht zu komplex wird, kann ich mir aber auch nicht vorstellen. Aber ein extra Launcher ? Man muss ja nur Fifa, CS, und AC mögen und schon hat man drei verschiedene Clients aufm Rechner. Dann noch einen vierten ? Man man... langsam wirds aber wirklich lächerlich.


----------



## SnakeP (2. Mai 2016)

Toll endlich mal ein Launcher. Endlich wieder die Chance sich mit einem neuen Accountnamen zu registrieren weil der standard-nickname schon vergeben ist. Und dann geht wieder die raterei los wie er denn war wenn man nach Monaten da wieder rein will.
Und endlich mal wieder Zusatzsoftware zum installieren.
Zum Glück hat noch nicht jedes Indy-Spiel seinen eigenen Launcher, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden....


----------



## solidus246 (2. Mai 2016)

Aber immerhin wird das Modding seitens Bethesda unterstützt und gefördert. Das muss man wiederrum lobend hervorheben.

Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## Gemar (2. Mai 2016)

Und mit TES 6 drücken sie ihn dann durch?
Ein weiterer Launcher ist eigentlich ein weiterer Grund zu verzichten.
Bleibt er alternativ und nicht wie bei UPlay Zwang, wäre es mir fast egal.


----------



## zdennis (2. Mai 2016)

Und noch einer


----------



## Spruso (2. Mai 2016)

Solange sie das Creation Kit nach der Beta auch wieder auf Steam veröffentlichen, ist mir das eigentlich relativ egal.

Sollte der Launcher allerdings Pflicht werden, wenn man Mods für Beth-Soft Spiele benutzen möchte, wird FO4 wohl dann mein letztes Spiel in der langen Reihe gewesen sein. Wäre schade.

Vielleicht ist das aber auch der neue Anlauf für die Monetarisierung von Mods? 
Steam als Zwischenhändler ausschalten, Preise dadurch "billiger" machen und dann das Gefühl haben, die Community akzeptiert es diesmal leichter?!?


----------



## Orzhov (2. Mai 2016)

Unnötig. Ich würde nach wie vor ein Modell bevorzugen das alle Publisher Unterstützt und die Kosten anteilig am Umsatz aufgesplittet werden.


----------



## huenni87 (2. Mai 2016)

Hab das Ding zwecks CK und Mods für Fallout 4 gestern mal geladen. Ich stelle mal die Vermutung auf das Bethesda hier einen Anfang startet um wieder mit Bezahlmods um die Ecke zu kommen. Ist doch praktisch. Alle Systeme greifen darauf zu, auch Konsolen. Die Mods können hierüber ähnlich simple ins Spiel eingebunden werden wie beim Workshop (Steam). Also Launcher mit Fallout 4 einführen, nächster Beth Titel wird dann exklusiv dafür und die ersten großen Mods gegen Bares angeboten. Zutrauen würde ich es ihnen, als Vorreiter der DLC.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Mai 2016)

@Huenni: Klingt plausibel. Der nächste Launcher folgt also. Wird langsam echt nervig. 

-Steam
-Uplay
-Origin
-Blizzard.net
-Bethesda
-Star Citizen
-WarThunder
-für jedes World of Warxxxx ein eigener Launcher

Und ich bezweifle, daß Bethesda sobald der Launcher die Beta-Phase verlassen hat seine Spiele weiterhin über Steam anbieten wird. Zumindestens wohl dann zeitnah Steam verlassen. 

Das heißt dann aber wohl sicher auch, daß ein zukünftig kommendes Wolfenstein z.B. wohl nicht mehr 90 Tage nach der Aktivierung den Geolock verlieren wird, wie es aktuell bei Steam der Fall ist. Da wird Bethesda wohl auch die Geolockfunktion noch exzessiver nutzen als bislang über Steam. Das ist dann der nächste saure Beigeschmack an dem neuen Launcher.

Und was wird mit den "alten" Bethesda-Titeln ? Bekommen die via späteren Patch eine Zwangseinbindung an den neuen Launcher ? Auch so eine Frage die im Raum steht.


----------



## Tut_Ench (2. Mai 2016)

Warum sollte es bei Spielen auch anders sein, als in der Industrie, da hat auch jeder größere Konzern eigene Normen und wenn sie ein Angebot haben wollen, darf man sich erstmal durch den Mist durchwühlen.
Hauptsache ein eigenes Süppchen kochen, anstatt sich mit anderen zusammen zu tun.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Mai 2016)

Tja eine Teilschuld daran trägt Steam. Die schlagen mit 30% ganz schön fett zu. Man kanns auch übertreiben.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (2. Mai 2016)

Juhuuuu noch ein unnötiger Launcher welcher nur für 2-3 Spiele benutzt wird...


----------



## HollyD (2. Mai 2016)

Wäre es nicht schön, wenn die Affen zusammen einen einzigen, anständigen Launcher bauen und veröffentlich würden? Ist ja schön und gut, dass man in Steam Uplay-Spiele speichern kann, doch der Uplay wird ja dann dennoch gestartet... das Selbe bei Origin... Und jetzt noch einer?... bitte... O_o


----------



## Jalpar (2. Mai 2016)

Na toll! Noch so ein Ding. Es gibt ja noch nicht genug davon.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Mai 2016)

Keine Interesse an irgendeinem weiteren Launcher / Client. 

Und für Mods braucht man so eine Plattform eh nicht. Dafür gibt es Nexus.


----------



## hawkytonk (2. Mai 2016)

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es in ein paar Jahren von jedem größeren Vertrieb einen eigenen Launcher gibt. 

Mal kurz nachschauen. Was haben wir da schon alles: 
- Steam (Valve)
- Origin (EA)
- Uplay (Ubisoft)
- Battlenet2.0 (Blizzard)
- GoG Galaxy (GoG.com/CDP -auch wenn der als einziger nicht bindend, sondern komplett freiwillig ist)
- GfWl (MS; auch wenn Totgeglaubte länger leben...)
- UWP (MS)
- neu: **Bethesda.net** (Bethesda)

+ wenn auch andere Nutzung als der obigen:
- SocialClub (Rockstar)
- Race.net (Codemasters)
- WB.Play (WB Games)
- ..SquareEnix.. (SquareEnix)
- maniaplanet (mp)
- RIP: ..Midway.. (Midway)
- RIP: THQ.irgendwas (THQ)
- 2kSports.irgendwas (T2)

Da kann einem glatt die Lust am Spielen vergehen..


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und ich bezweifle, daß Bethesda sobald der Launcher die Beta-Phase verlassen hat seine Spiele weiterhin über Steam anbieten wird. Zumindestens wohl dann zeitnah Steam verlassen.



glaube ich persönlich eher nicht.
dafür ist bethesdas portfolio zu klein.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die nächste Aufsplittung. Langsam wird die Zahl der Launcher nervig.



Es ist jetzt schon nervig genug mMn. Insbesondere wenn es Probleme beim Aktivieren geben sollte. Mit STEAM habe ich meinen "Frieden" mittlerweile gefunden, bei Ubisoft und Origin ist das noch so eine Sache...


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Mai 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Keine Interesse an irgendeinem weiteren Launcher / Client.
> 
> Und für Mods braucht man so eine Plattform eh nicht. Dafür gibt es Nexus.


Die Möglichkeit besteht, dass Mods für Bethesda-Spiele auf Nexus irgendwann verschwinden werden.


----------



## nuuub (2. Mai 2016)

> Ich stelle mal die Vermutung auf das Bethesda hier einen Anfang startet um wieder mit Bezahlmods um die Ecke zu kommen



Genau das gleiche habe ich mir schon gedacht als das Bethesda.net angekündigt wurde.

Steam wollte zu viel. Bethesda wollte nicht teilen. Also versuchen sie es auf diese weise.


----------



## Hoaxwars (2. Mai 2016)

Wäre doch witzig wenn die anderen dann auch noch mit ihren eigenen OS nachziehen.


----------



## Theojin (2. Mai 2016)

Wird vielleicht mal Zeit, daß ein paar Publisher über die Klinge springen, damit es nicht zuletzt bei den Launchern wieder übersichtlicher wird. Aber macht die Scheißdinger nur weiterhin zur Pflicht, dann kaufe ich eben weiterhin nur noch Spiele bei Keyshops für kleines Geld.  Wenn ich schon die Pest akzeptieren muß, gebe ich die Cholera wenigstens direkt weiter.


----------



## WeeFilly (2. Mai 2016)

Das hat die Welt noch gebraucht.


----------



## mfgCarlos (2. Mai 2016)

Alle Publisher sollten sich mal hinsetzen und sich mal einigen und einen  einzigen Launcher (Spielebibliothek) für alle  Plattformen(PC,Playstation etc.) zusammen entwickeln und diesen einen  dann gemeinsam nutzen.
Einmal gekauft, auf allen Plattformen spielbar.
Bis auf den gemeinsamen Launcher keine extra DRM Kacke mehr.
Alle besher gekauften Spiele lassen sich mit einem einfachen "Übernahmeverfahren" in den neuen Launcher übernehmen.

Von mir aus muss das nicht Steam sein.
Aber Steam bietet bisher die beste Basis für all das.


----------



## doomkeeper (2. Mai 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Tja eine Teilschuld daran trägt Steam. Die schlagen mit 30% ganz schön fett zu. Man kanns auch übertreiben.



What?
Wieso sollten 30% "ganz schön übertrieben" sein?
Ich glaube dass die Aufteilung im Einzel und Großhandel um einiges schlechter aussieht  

Valve nimmt sich seine %te weil es nur fair ist, da der Anbieter einen direkteren Zugriff zum Markt bekommt und am Ende mehr daran verdient als im Retail Handel.
Da  einige merken wie gut der Markt zu funktionieren scheint, entscheiden sich nach und nach einige Unternehmen sowas selber zu betreiben weil es sich anscheinend lohnt und man gerne NOCH MEHR verdienen möchte.

Selbst wenn Valve 20% einnehmen würde, würden die Hersteller ihre eigenen Platformen  entwickeln weil sie so viel wie möglich daran verdienen wollen.
Im heutigen digitalem Zeitalter ist es verständlich und schon fast "normal" dass sich jeder unabhängig vom anderen machen möchte.

Zu behaupten dass Valve hier zu viel %te abknöpft und DESWEGEN wir diese Entwicklung haben ist doch total verkehrt. Fakt ist dass Steam für fast alle Publisher für eine sehr lange Zeit
lukrativ genug war um  diese Platform zu pushen. Wenn sie nix daran verdient hätten, dann hätten sie ihre Spiele nicht auf Steam veröffentlicht und vom digitalem Markt die Finger gelassen bzw. schon viel früher ihr eigenes Ding gemacht.

Mit Steam gabs aber den Beweis dass der digitale Markt funktioniert und das sogar richtig gut. Da man jetzt diese Gewissheit hat und der digitale Markt entstanden / akzeptiert ist, versuchen viele Publisher ihr eigenes Glück mit der eigenen Platform
um noch mehr zu verdienen.

Selbst wenn es kein Steam geben würde, hätte irgendwann irgendein Publisher damit angefangen weil die digitale Welt eben diese Möglichkeiten  besitzt.


----------



## Sansaido (2. Mai 2016)

Oje, mich nerven diese ganzen Launcher echt hart. Völlig überflüssig!


----------



## smutjesmooth (3. Mai 2016)

Wenn das so weitergeht hat man bald ein Buch mit Logindaten für die ganzen Launcher zu Hause liegen...........


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Mai 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht hat man bald ein Buch mit Logindaten für die ganzen Launcher zu Hause liegen...........



Ganz unabhängig von den ganzen Platformen, sollte man grundsätzlich ein Heftchen o.ä. haben mit allen Passwörtern und Login Daten 
Auf dem Rechner würde ich solche Daten nicht unbedingt speichern.

Sicherer kann man seine Login Daten etc. nicht notieren  / aufbewahren.

Ich mache das seit  gut 1 - 2 Jahren und ich muss mir nicht immer den Kopf zerbrechen wenn ich irgendwo nen Benutzernamen und/oder Passwort falsch eintippe ^^


----------



## huenni87 (3. Mai 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Keine Interesse an irgendeinem weiteren Launcher / Client.
> 
> Und für Mods braucht man so eine Plattform eh nicht. Dafür gibt es Nexus.



Gebe ich dir Recht. Aber zumindest mein Fallout 4 lief seit dem letztem Patch und Mods gar nicht mehr. Erst nachdem ich mir einen Beth Account erstellt und über die Funktion im Spiel wieder alle Mods separat aktiviert habe konnte ich wieder spielen. Somit ist also in vielen Fällen der Account schon Pflicht.

Den Launcher braucht man aktuell noch nicht unbedingt, aber es ist nur noch ein kleiner Schritt.


----------



## Pherim (3. Mai 2016)

Klingt als wäre das wieder was, worauf ich gut verzichten kann. Ja, auch ich nutze Steam, aber alles, was ich kann, versuche ich auf GoG oder anderswo (z.b. Humble Bundle) DRM-frei zu kriegen. Auf jegliche anderen Clients verzichte ich komplett.

Nun ja, bei der Rate, mit der ich Bethesda-Spiele spiele, werd ich noch eine ganze Weile Zeit haben, mir zu überlegen, ob ich da Lust drauf habe oder nicht. Solange sich die aktuelle Situation bis wenigstens Skyrim nicht ändert, bin ich da erst mal außen vor. Sollen sie doch mit Bezahlmods für Fallout 4 nochmal auf die Schnauze fallen. Solange Nexus bleibt, wie es ist, interessiert mich das nur am Rande.

Älteren Spielen einen Launcher-Zwang nachzupatchen wäre absolut inakzeptabel und ich hoffe, dass es dagegen Gesetze gibt. Gibt es Fälle, wo so etwas passiert ist? Also dass ein Titel im Nachhinein Steam/Origin/Uplay-pflichtig wurde? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass so etwas erlaubt wäre.

Aber wenn es passieren sollte, werd ich halt bis in alle Ewigkeit einfach meine Morrowind-Retail spielen. ;D


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Mai 2016)

Ist doch nur legitim. Wenn Blizzard und Rockstar das dürfen, warum nicht auch Bethesda?

Absolutes non-issue eigentlich...


----------



## LSD-Goat (4. Mai 2016)

Die Steam Geister die ihr rieft...



doomkeeper schrieb:


> What?
> Wieso sollten 30% "ganz schön übertrieben" sein?
> Ich glaube dass die Aufteilung im Einzel und Großhandel um einiges schlechter aussieht
> 
> ...


Kaufst du dir deine Spiele bei Steam für 60€ anstatt für 40€ im Einzelhandel?



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ganz unabhängig von den ganzen Platformen, sollte man grundsätzlich ein Heftchen o.ä. haben mit allen Passwörtern und Login Daten
> Auf dem Rechner würde ich solche Daten nicht unbedingt speichern.
> 
> Sicherer kann man seine Login Daten etc. nicht notieren  / aufbewahren.


Wenn du das Heftchen mal verlegst oder sonstwie abhanden kommt biste aber komplett am Arsch


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Mai 2016)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Kaufst du dir deine Spiele bei Steam für 60€ anstatt für 40€ im Einzelhandel?


Man kauft sie dort wo man sie am billigsten herbekommt. (legal)
Du kaufst dir bestimmt auch mal nen Energy Drink oder sonstiges mal auf der Tanke. Im Einzel/Großhandel wäre es viel billiger gewesen.
Dennoch existieren beide Märkte.

Niemand zwingt die Leute digitale Spiele für 60€ zu kaufen oder vorzubestellen. Nach spätestens 3 Monaten kosten sie meist 33% weniger und nach nem Jahr sogar 50  - 75%, während der Handel unter 20€ kaum runtergeht.
Beides hat Vor und Nachteile.

Außerdem kosten die Spiele im Handel genau so ihre 50 - 60€.
Ich habe kaum Spiele gesehen die 40€ kosten und wenn dann waren sie nicht neu.



> Wenn du das Heftchen mal verlegst oder sonstwie abhanden kommt biste aber komplett am Arsch


Wenn man so ein wichtiges Heftchen verlegt dann hat man grundsätzlich ein Problem mit der Ordnung und Sauberkeit


----------



## LSD-Goat (4. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Man kauft sie dort wo man sie am billigsten herbekommt. (legal)
> Du kaufst dir bestimmt auch mal nen Energy Drink oder sonstiges mal auf der Tanke. Im Einzel/Großhandel wäre es viel billiger gewesen.
> Dennoch existieren beide Märkte.


Ja, aber die Tanke hat 24/7 auf von daher sind die höheren Preise irgendwo auch gerechtfertigt.

Und nein, ich hol mir nie was zu essen oder trinken bei der Tanke, weils einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld ist bzw ich für das gleiche Geld im Supermakt nebenan locker die doppelte Menge dafür kriege. Energy Drinks kauf ich bei Aldi, 50 Cent für 0.5 Liter, schmeckt genauso wie Redbull und hat auch den gleichen Koffeinanteil, nur das man für Redbull 1,70€ für 0.25 Liter bezahlt weil eben Redbull draufsteht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Oder auch nicht? 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn man so ein wichtiges Heftchen verlegt dann hat man grundsätzlich ein Problem mit der Ordnung und Sauberkeit


Oder falsche Freunde^^


----------



## doomkeeper (4. Mai 2016)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Tanke hat 24/7 auf von daher sind die höheren Preise irgendwo auch gerechtfertigt.


Tanke 24/7? Ganz bestimmt nicht 
Nicht überall gibt es 24h Tankstellen. Wieso gilt dein Argument für Tankstellen aber nicht  für den digitalen Markt? Also mir wäre es neu dass der Steam Store oder Origin Store Öffnungszeiten haben 

Man spart sich Sprit,- Verschleißkosten und das Risiko z.B. eines Unfalls ist gleich 0 wenn man bequem von daheim das Spiel kauft und sofort installiert.
Ich  kann mich sehr gut an die Zeit erinnern wo ich in einer kleineren Stadt  gelebt habe und wir 35km zum Media Markt fahren mussten um die neuesten Games zum Release kaufen zu können, weil der kleine örtliche Elektrohandel
immer später an die neuen Games kam.

Außerdem  hat man,  insofern man eine gute Leitung besitzt, bei Steam fast immer Full Download Speed.

Ich kann hier schnell auf die Tanke fahren und nen Energy holen der viel mehr kostet als beim Lidl.
Zum Lidl muss ich aber ca. 2 km mehr fahren. Preis / Leistung / Bequemlichkeit? Aus genau dem gleichen Grund finde ich es sinnlos wie manche Leute kreuz und quer durch die Stadt fahren, weil im Prospekt bestimmte Produkte
etwas billiger angeboten werden. Dass man durch diese Taktik  im Endeffekt  nix spart und vielleicht sogar draufzahlt ist so manch einem nicht bewusst. 

Genau so ist es auch wenn man irgendwo fährt und z.B. ein Spiel zum Vollpreis kauft. Man verliert Zeit und Geld welches nix mit dem Spielekauf zu tun hat. Im Endeffekt gibt man trotzdem mehr als 49,99 aus  und das vergessen viele.
Ich bin aber selber jemand der richtig gute Games (Vollpreis)  lieber Retail kauft weil ich ein besseres Gefühl dabei habe.
Spiele unter 25€ kaufe ich nur noch digital.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Mai 2016)

Hoaxwars schrieb:


> Wäre doch witzig wenn die anderen dann auch noch mit ihren eigenen OS nachziehen.



Genau, ein OS, das voller Bugs ist, das brauchen wir... 

Sorry, aber für sowas ist Bethesda nicht kompetent genug, nicht mal im Ansatz. Das ist von der Technik her mindestens zwei Stufen über dem, was die Jungs bei Bethesda drauf haben.


----------

